# Brake bleeding sequence for 1995 Passat with ABS



## 1max2nv (Sep 13, 2000)

Which wheel goes before which?
Do I need to disable the ABS somehow? Pulling the fuse? Unplug ABS actuator? I don't have a service manual as of right now so can someone help me out?
Thanks,
Tony


----------



## MichelGLXB3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: Brake bleeding sequence for 1995 Passat with ABS (1max2nv)*

You can bleed it manually or with a pressure bleeder.
Ok. Here is what Mr. Robert Bentley Recommends.

*Bleeding, Manually (all systems)*
*1.* Connect Hose from bleeder bottle to brake bleeder screw at the right rear caliper or wheel cylinder.

*Caution* Fluid level in reservoir must not fall below min level during bleeding.

* Note * _If installed, pressure regulator lever must be pressed toward the rear during rear brake bleeding_
*2.* Have a helper pump the brake pedal several times and then hold pedal down. 
*3.* Open bleeder screw at the caliper or cylinder and collect fluid.
*4.* Close bleeder screw and then release brake pedal. Repeat operation until brake fluid runs clear and flows without air bubbles.
*5.* Repeat the above procedure at the remainin wheels using the following sequence;
*Left Rear caliper
*Right Front Caliper
*Left Front Caliper
*The procedure given here applies to all vehicles covered in this manual with and without ABS * 
Thats the story.
I could write the procedure for power bleeding but im sure you would have instructions that came with the bleeder which is a lot less complexed than manual bleeding, in my opinion.
To answer the fuse question, keep the car off to avoid actuating and most importantly pressurizing the system while bleeding..It might be too exciting to deal with up to 2000 psi of brake fluid shooting out.









_Modified by MichelGLXB3 at 10:09 AM 8-23-2003_


_Modified by MichelGLXB3 at 10:09 AM 8-23-2003_


----------

